# Galaxy A3 2017 SD Karte als interner Speicher



## Sonic51 (13. Juli 2017)

Hallöle zusammen,

ich habe bereits viel gegooglet und nur was für die Modelle bis 2016 was gefunden.
Leider hat Samsung die Funktion bei dem SM-A320FL entfernt den externen Speicher als Internen anzubinden.

Ich würde das gerne machen, da die 16 GB interner Speicher schon von anfang an schon zu knapp 30 % belegt sind.
Unverständlich, aber so ist das nun mal.

Hat hier vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Model? Ist ja jetzt auch schon paar Tage auf dem Markt...
Wäre echt super. Hier im Forum bin ich leider auch nicht fündig geworden.



Weitere Infos:
Modellnummer  SM-A320FL
Android-Version  6.0.1


----------

